# Brazoria County Fair Fat Stock Show & Rodeo Cookoff



## SeaDeezKnots (Aug 23, 2006)

The CCC BBQ Association is seeking sponsors for the Brazoria County Fair Fat Stock Show & Rodeo cookoff taking place in Angleton, TX. The fair itself is a weeklong event beginning October 13 and ending October 21, 2006. The cookoff dates are October 20-21, 2006. If you are interested in sponsoring our team or have any questions, please PM me for more information.

I will email you information detailing the benefits of sponsorship once I get your PM. Our booth will feature live music, refreshments, and of course, award-winning barbeque. Also, sponsors are entitled to event t-shirts, passes to the booth, and we will display/distribute any sponsor-provided banners and promotional items during the event. We are also in the process of designing a web page which will serve to both keep everyone informed about CCC BBQ upcoming events and provide links to sponsors web pages.

This event is attended by thousands of people every year and has proven to be an effective way to network and promote your brand and business. I look forward to hearing from you and meeting many of you for the first time at our event.

For more information about the Brazoria County Fair visit:
http://www.bcfa.org

Tight lines and best wishes,

SDK


----------



## SeaDeezKnots (Aug 23, 2006)

*Thanks to our sponsors to date*

I'd like to thank the following sponsors for their generous contributions to our cookoff team and the Brazoria County Fair Association:

Versicraft Builders, LLC
Han's Bier & Vino Haus
Ramirez Hauling
Joseph F. Archer, P.E.
Robert G. Taylor II, P.E. 
Mickey L. Washington, Attorney at Law
Fuzion Catering & Personal Chefing

More to come.


----------

